# pregnant or fat



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont know if this fish is pregnant or fat. I'm guessing pregnant because it has been hiding behind my fake plants and stuff. Posting pictures. anybody know when she will give birth or is it just the same old answer probably at night when the lights are off? sorry pictures are kinda blurry but i hope you can see the fish


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm certainly not an expert, but she looks pregnant to me! I'm in the same boat as you with one of my platys as well.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

The picture doesnt really give you depth perception and doesnt really show how big its belly is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks pregnant. Have a look at the vent near the anal fin. This area should get dark (it's called the gravid spot) as she gets nearer birthing. I can't say for sure when she's going to give birth without knowing more about the fish, but she's looking pretty big.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I got some better pictures so you all could see my fish better!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, she's pregnant and looks like about ready to drop anytime. See the white spot on the vent? That's a good sign she is close.


----------

